#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Squid.conf perfeito.....

## LASERNET

Será que algum colega da comunidade tem um squid funcional que esta funcionando perfeito a todo vapor e tem a boa vontade de mostrar ele pra mim? Pois já tentei de tudo pro meu ficar belezinha mas não tive sucesso, o jeito agora e ver o squid.conf dos colegas e ver o que eu não estou fazendo certo.
Aguardo a ajuda dos colegas. Obrigado.....

----------


## lordsnc

amigão o meu ta Funfando Bem...



http_port 3128 transparent
visible_hostname fredoom

cache_mem 64 MB
maximum_object_size_in_memory 64 KB
maximum_object_size 700 MB
minimum_object_size 0 KB
cache_swap_low 90
cache_swap_high 95
cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid 2048 16 256
cache_access_log /var/log/squid/access.log
refresh_pattern ^ftp: 15 20% 2280
refresh_pattern ^gopher: 15 0% 2280
refresh_pattern . 15 20% 2280

acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255
acl SSL_ports port 443 563
acl Safe_ports port 21 80 443 563 70 210 280 488 59 777 901 1025-65535
acl purge method PURGE
acl CONNECT method CONNECT

http_access allow manager localhost
http_access deny manager
http_access allow purge localhost
http_access deny purge
http_access deny !Safe_ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports

acl bloqueados url_regex "/etc/squid/bloqueados"
http_access deny bloqueados
acl sites url_regex "/etc/squid/sites"
acl h_manha time MTWHF 11:00-12:00
acl h_tarde time MTWHF 13:00-22:30
http_access deny localhost sites h_manha
http_access deny localhost sites h_tarde 

acl redelocal src 192.168.0.0/24
http_access allow localhost
http_access allow redelocal
http_access deny all

----------


## haoliveira

só não esqueça da linha *logfile_rotate 6* sem essa linha o access log do squid fica muito grande e dá pau

----------


## luizrfabri

O conf que o amigo passou esta legal, mas proxy não da pra simplesmente copias as regras de um e colar em outro server, existe uma infinidade de recursos no squid q vc terá q adequar de acordo com suas necessidades. Mas o arroz com feijão esta na conf postada mesmo.

----------


## Squire

realmente não dá pra só copiar e colar... acho melhor estudar um pouco sobre o assunto
olha esse link q falar como otimiazer o squid:
Cotidiano em Linux: Otimizando o Squid - VersÃ£o 2008
ou msmo no Google vc encontra muitos outros artigos

Vlw

----------


## Giovani.couto

Olá Amigos !
Uma pergunta.

Por que o squid começa a ficar lento se eu colocar 256M de cache memori e se eu coloco 8M fica rodando bem ?

Tenho um server com 2giga de memoria so pro squid e dois HD de 500 Giga, process core 2 duo!

Agradeço a quem tiver um tempinho de me explicar este fato !

----------


## rospyn

Pq está usando ufs?
cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid 2048 16 256







> amigão o meu ta Funfando Bem...
> 
> 
> 
> http_port 3128 transparent
> visible_hostname fredoom
> 
> cache_mem 64 MB
> maximum_object_size_in_memory 64 KB
> ...

----------


## haoliveira

> Pq está usando ufs?
> cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid 2048 16 256


 
ufs = Unidade padrao de dados de armazenamento do cache do squid (se eu não me engano)
/var/spool/squid = Diretorio que é armazenado o cache

----------


## noir

outro detalhe vc nao falou se quer o proxy transparent com autenticação com grupos etc... etc...

seja mais detalhado quando postar uma pergunta q facilita a interpretação e sua resposta vira com mais facilidade

----------


## rospyn

O que perguntei foi "o pq de estar usando ufs? 
poderia ser usado o aufs por exemplo.







> ufs = Unidade padrao de dados de armazenamento do cache do squid (se eu não me engano)
> /var/spool/squid = Diretorio que é armazenado o cache

----------


## haoliveira

> O que perguntei foi "o pq de estar usando ufs? 
> poderia ser usado o aufs por exemplo.


 
Normalmente quando você instala o squid ele já vem com essa linha pré-configurada com o ufs!

----------


## bios486

Amigos bom dia, preciso de uma ajuda com a configuração do squid for windows no arquivo squid. conf tenho a seguinte duvida:

Nas opções de conexão da internet qual ip ponho para chamar pelo squid e a porta ?

tenho duas placas de rede uma chega a internet e a outra não tem internet a que chega internet seria 192.168.11.82 ip do meu computador

Posso navegar no meu pc que esta o squid ?

----------


## bios486

outra coisa que gostaria de saber que antes tinha que usar duas placas de rede um para entrar a internet e outra para sair ele controlada agora em uma so faz ??

----------

